# Help! Need advice on 04 rubicon



## Gomer1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi fellas , I am thinking about hanging a western on my 04 rubicon wrangler, have any of you had experiance with the western on a wrangler or any suggestions on any other brands. I have no idea what to put on a jeep, I have a sweet western on my company truck but I would like one on my jeep for my own customers and using my company rig is not an option, mostly short drive ways nothing big. I think the jeep will handle it just fine, BUT i am in the dark as to who makes the best one thing I have to consider as I do do a little offroading in the summer and do not want a big mount hanging down. Would love to hear about you wrangler set ups and see some pics!! Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check out Curtis, if you go off road, great approach angles and some off the best clearance in the business.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

just take the plow mount off in the spring "it's only bolts" I take my plow mount off every spring.


----------



## Gomer1 (Jun 23, 2011)

basher;1289123 said:


> Check out Curtis, if you go off road, great approach angles and some off the best clearance in the business.


Got any pics of a curtis mount on the Jeep?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Fisher SD!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Gomer1;1289145 said:


> Got any pics of a curtis mount on the Jeep?


Best I can do right now

http://cdn.dreamingcode.com/public/72/documents/Version-20110224130212-1FK15_Install-72-1487-1.pdf


----------



## Gomer1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input .....any pics of rubicons with plows


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have 6'-9" LD Fisher, works great!!!!


----------

